# Dee's Tack Shack?



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Has anyone ever ordered from Dee's Tack Shack?
How was your experience?

*if you haven't heard of them, I suggest you check them out:
Home

Their tack packs are the best!! I ordered my bridle/chest plate for a really good price & it arrived in 3 days!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pthorig (Aug 4, 2013)

*Dee's Tack Shack*

I love Dee's Tack Shack! Have spent thousands there and have it shipped always a pleasant experience!






WesternBella said:


> Has anyone ever ordered from Dee's Tack Shack?
> How was your experience?
> 
> *if you haven't heard of them, I suggest you check them out:
> ...


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes  
I live 5 minutes from her and from time to help go through new tack and clean saddles and tag items! 
I've even rode a couple horses for them!

Haha its a small world!


----------

